# little one's eye



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have just noticed that one of my variegated babies eyes is not open properly, she was fine earlier, anyone know what it could be? I have bathed it but it doesnt seemed to have help.
She is acting the same as usual and it does not seem to be bothering her.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya,

i had this before with a couple of babies, i tried bathing and all that, using salt water is good, but eventually it just never opened properly and was always a bit squinty so i culled as the mouse was intended for breeding purposes, but it only happened from one litter so other people might have a better idea, i used some gel from PAH for an eye infection on another mouse and it was quite effective, i think it was by beaphar and had a pic of dogs cats and hamsters and stuff on the box. good luck


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I've noticed this im some of my babies too and all of them have grown out of it. Some of my adults get funky eyes on occaision and in females it seems to be caused by hay poking them (i dont use hay with the babies) and with the bucks it seems to be laziness and the buck not cleaning himself properly. 
Maybe the babies are not being cleaned properly by the mum or something in which case giving them a wash like Daisy suggests wont hurt, if left and it goes on for a long time an infection could set in.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Well she is now fine must have been a bit of muck or something, I pleased as she is such a cute little thing and I want to keep her for breeding.


----------

